# Strikeforce: Roger Gracie vs Antony Smith



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - "Big" John McCarthy oversees the action for our first fight on Showtime Extreme. Little action the first 30 seconds for these two tall boys, but Smith tries to come over the top with a left that's off the mark. Then he lands one right behind Gracie's right ear. Smith works an outside leg kick. Gracie starting very patiently, and finally looks for a single-leg. But Smith defends and stays on his feet. Halfway through, there's not a lot of offense, but it's Smith a little more active. He continues to work inside leg kicks, then outside. He's circling to the outside, then gets a brief break with an eye poke before we start up again. Smith keeps kicking, and Gracie keeps checking and looking for an opening. Smith works a punch to the body with 30 seconds left in the round, then goes up high with a kick. MMAjunkie.com scores the round 10-9 for Smith for the activity.
> 
> Round 2 - Gracie in the center of the cage with Smith moving outside and then trying to come inside with a series of body punches. Gracie finally answers and lands, and perhaps he'll use the opportunity to turn up the heat. Both fighters miss with punches over the top, but Gracie gets inside and lands a 1-2, then tries for the takedown. But it's Smith overpowering him and bullying him to the cage. Gracie gets a Thai clinch and lands a couple knees, then changes levels and goes downstairs for a double-leg to get a nice takedown right on the cage. Smith will have to work from his back, and there's more than three minutes left in the round. Gracie passes with little trouble to half guard, then side control, then a textbook pass to full mount with more than two minutes left. He lands a nice right elbow from up top, but is trying to be patient. Then he seizes his opportunity and wraps up an arm triangle and Smith is forced to tap. Roger Gracie def. Anthony Smith via submission (arm-triangle choke) - Round 2, 3:16


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...t-vs-saffiedine-play-by-play-and-live-results


----------

